# Do you know what would happen if we had no 4th of July in the United States?



## Packard

We would go from the third of July to the 5th of July.   

Enjoy the holiday everyone.






Did anyone notice that they left out "of" in this image?  I copied it before I noticed the missing "of".  Sorry about that.


----------



## swift

Happy 4th of July, señor Packardo.




And happy 100th “July 4th Ball” anniversary to the staff at Overlook Hotel!


----------



## lauranazario

@Packard 
I'm late for the after-party... here's the culprit.


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

I'd take a fifth of that if the name wasn't so off-putting. As for what I did on the Fourth, I take the Fifth.


----------



## Packard

When I was young I used to drink bourbon on each 4th of July until I got tipsy. Bourbon is the only alcoholic beverage that originated in the USA, so it seamed patriotic.

That was the only day of the year when I drank bourbon. People around me claimed I was hilariously funny when I drank that all American beverages. I haven’t had any for about 40 years.  I should resurrect that fine American tradition.


----------



## swift

Bourbon _and a cigar_ do sound like an all-American tradition to me, Señor Packardo.


----------



## manfy

> "Irish-ish Whiskey"



So it's basically a moonshine made by sort of an Irish guy...


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

As A. Conan Doyle wrote in (if memory serves) "The Boscombe Valley Mystery", "... moonshine is a brighter thing that fog."


----------



## michelmontescuba

Well, if you had no 4th of July on the US, Roland Emmeric wouldn't have made "Independence Day" and I wouldn't have known Will Smith until "Man in Black". 😄


----------



## dojibear

Packard said:


> We would go from the third of July to the 5th of July.


You mean all our calendars would go from rectangles to triangles?


----------



## Elizabet97

there would be some other holiday)))


----------

